# Ningxia Open 2018 on August 5, 2018 in Yinchuan, Ningxia, China



## Nitin Subramanian (Jul 12, 2018)

The Ningxia Open 2018 will take place on August 5, 2018 in Yinchuan, Ningxia, China. Check out the Ningxia Open 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

